# (CA) Fc Afc Tealcreek Patton's Saber



## tealcreek (Jul 22, 2008)

At stud to EIC Clear bitches. 2 x Double Header winner, 2011 National Amateur Finalist, 12 firsts and 14 seconds All Age, 22 Derby Points, proven producer. All clearances at retrieverresults.com. Chris Hatch owner. Live and frozen breedings. Call 530-990-4425; e-mail:[email protected] Puppies occasionally available.


----------

